
Will Millennials Get Destroyed During the Next Recession? - known
https://awealthofcommonsense.com/2019/08/will-millennials-get-destroyed-during-the-next-recession/
======
aszantu
milenials also consume a shitload of sugar every day peing poor and sick will
hit them as hard as anyone

